# Wanted: Commercial Snow Removal Contract PA



## Gregsnowremoval (Nov 23, 2008)

*Looking for Commercial Contract in Bucks and Montgomery County in PA. *
Trucks with plows
Dump Trucks
Trucks with Salt Spreaders
Back- Hoe
ATV's with plows
Snow Blowers
Fully Insured

Please Call - Greg Borgeson - (267)-718-8240
or Email us at [email protected]

Red Rock Nursery Inc.
[email protected]


----------

